# Overeem fails drug test - out of UFC 146.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> Alistair Overeem (36-11 MMA, 1-0 UFC) is unlikely to fight champion Junior Dos Santos (14-1 MMA, 8-0 UFC) for the UFC heavyweight title this summer at UFC 146.
> 
> Nevada State Athletic Commission Executive Director Keith Kizer today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) the No. 1 heavyweight contender failed a pre-fight drug test conducted this past Tuesday following a press conference for UFC 146.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28109/ali...ight-drug-test-out-of-ufc-148-title-fight.mma

Well, this sucks, but atleast I don't have to choose between Reem or Junior now.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Overeem tests POSITIVE*



> @arielhelwani
> NSAC announces that Overeem tested pos. for elevated levels of test. last wk. He'll need to appear before the commission to get licensed.


F**K!!

Edit: Damn, mr. Legion beat me to it


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Somehow I knew he would fail, I don't know why, but I knew he wouldn't pass. 

SIGH

If you want to call yourself the baddest man on earth then why would you need roids?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Lyoto, I'd like to remind you of the fact that you neg repped me for accusing Reem of being on roids.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Lyoto, I'd like to remind you of the fact that you neg repped me for accusing Reem of being on roids.


I know I did, but I can also admit when I'm wrong and I was. It's a shame but what are you gonna do. I'm not gonna turn on the guy because of this but it does pretty much erase everything he's worked for and it's very upsetting to see.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This really - REALLY - ruins an otherwise awesome card  Can't even begin to describe how dissapointed I am.

I'm sure we've all wondered if he was on something from time to time, but still a huge letdown.

No wonder there were reports of him trying to "flee" from the backstage testing after the presser.

Wonder what the UFC will do with JDS now?


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

And in other news.... The sky is blue!

Not a big surprise here. When a guy flees the country last time he was asked for a test, and gets tested this time with out the possibility of fleeing, it is not a surprise that he pops 2.5x higher than the T/E ratio allowed.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> This really - REALLY - ruins an otherwise awesome card  Can't even begin to describe how dissapointed I am.
> 
> I'm sure we've all wondered if he was on something from time to time, but still a huge letdown.
> 
> ...


Mir is the only logical choice, he's on a three fight winning streak, throw into the fact Roy, Bigfoot, and Cain are coming off loses with the latter being to Junior it only makes sense to throw Mir in there.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Damm, what an excellent fight thrown down the drain...

What is the T/E ratio?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow.....I hear the trolls on the other side of the hill......

Ruins this awesome card. WTF Reem


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

wow, I'm impressed by the NSAC and the UFC on this one. Overeem is a huge draw and he was in a giant fight, this whole random drug test was clearly set up to catch Overeem after he left the country last time. No more excuses Overeem, good work UFC for not tipping him off about it. Who gets the shot now? Cain?


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

no.

now have that 'no' in capital letters, add 25 to 30 more o's to it, and change the period to 15 exclamation points.

that is what I just yelled.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Not even a little bit surprising.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Damm, what an excellent fight thrown down the drain...
> 
> What is the T/E ratio?


testosterone/epitestosterone ratio

Epitestosterone is very similar to testosterone, but its levels are not normally elevated by any type of juicing. In an average adult male, the levels are close to 1:1, but because athletics can increase testosterone the WADA allows for a 4:1 ratio. Some professional sports even allow for a 6:1 ratio. A 10:1 ratio is a CLEAR indicator that his testosterone levels are way higher than they should be!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Had to be the horse meat. Damn steroids in the horse meat.

How long before we see a rematch with Brock in WWE??


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Reem, y u do us like this? 

CRAP. I'm seriously bummed about this. Not horribly surprised, but really bummed. 

Mir for the title? On paper, it seems like the right call, but damn, it just doesn't feel right for some reason, and I'm a fan of his.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Not going to lie, I've never said Overeem was a roid user, but when I read about the random testing I just had a feeling that someone was for sure getting popped.

So who the hell fights JDS now...


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Well well well. You hate to kick a guy when he's down but......just look at his before and after pictures.

I'm kind of at a loss for words because this is basically the biggest non-surprise that their random drug testing could have revealed to us. The guy has obviously been juicing for a long time, had perfected his cycling based on the planned round of testing and never got caught. To me he's a joke now, everything he has acheived since his "weight gain" is now tainted and we can really only speculate how long he's actually been doing this for.

I know my view can seem kind of hypocritical after taking less severe stances for Marquardt and Sonnen but the transformation difference between him and those guys is so ridiculous that it seems like he's just cheating and rubbing it in everyone's faces.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

damnit. Well i guess alot of people feel like douches now.. this sucks for sure though. Maybe he will pull a King Mo and say "someone put something in my supplement" then when they find out thats not true, call the commissioner a "racist bitch". Go out like a gangsta reem... like a gangsta.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow. So stupid. 


JDS would have blitzed him anyway.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Wow. So stupid.
> 
> 
> JDS would have blitzed him anyway.


I'm going with you're pretty happy, Reem looked to be the only one to pose a serious threat to JDS.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Considering Werdum was outstriking Reem I really doubt that JDS was going to have much of an issue tagging that jaw of his and turning him into a little putty tat. At least that's what I was expecting for this fight until now.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm going with you're pretty happy, Reem looked to be the only one to pose a serious threat to JDS.


Cain was and still is the biggest threat to JDS. All he has to do is get JDS down and keep him there once and we could be looking at a gassed out Dos Santos in the later rounds fighting a much fresher Cain. I still think JDS holds the title for a long time though, he's only getting better and he's doing it the right way too.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Wow. So stupid.
> 
> 
> JDS would have blitzed him anyway.


True or not - the sad thing is that now he won't get the chance to prove that 

A sad bit of news for all fans of MMA


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck... 

not hating on the guy but can anyone be surprised?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not at all surprised, but still bummed. We lose out on a great main event, and worst of all, Junior is left without an opponent or a fight. Given that he likes to remain active, you know this will be eating at him.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Roy Nelson Twitter
@roynelsonmma

_Yea! just found via interent that I PASSED MY DRUG TEST! It was close but I passed #Nodoubts @ufc @danawhite_

Looks like someone is posturing himself to try and get a title shot lol
Nice try Roy!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

You know what, I dont even care if Reem is on roids. I'd rather is JDS fight the reem on roids then not fight the reem at all.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well I'm kinda glad he failed before the fight and not after it - It would have been sooooo bad for the sport had he won the belt and lost it due to juicing :/

BTW great news that the other five fighters present at the presser all passed their tests


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Daniel Cormier.

Give the title shot to Daniel Cormier, just do it.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Velasquez rematch? Or does Mir get the shot? Screw it, I say let Hendo give it a whirl.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Not like its surprising, again just another fighter proving what some of us already know. 

As ive said in the past 80% of fighters use peds, but I'm sure some moron will attempt to flame and discredit that statement as they have in the past.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I think the most likely thing that happens now is JDS vs Mir, Cain vs Bigfoot, Roy.. well good luck. lol


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Any tweets or comments from Dana yet?

.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

About time he got caught. Glad the UFC didn't let him duck drug tests like Strikeforce and Dream did.

Also, Lol @ anyone who ever defended Overeem about roiding.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Daniel Cormier will get the title shot, quote me on it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I suspect the main event will be scrapped altogether, and Cain vs. Mir will takes its place. Unless they can do some last minute work, bump Mir, and bring in Carwin to face Cain, etc. Though again, I suspect the former.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Who here is actually surprised? But there goes the potentially, most technical stand-up HW fight in UFC history. How pissed is Dana right now...


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Velasquez rematch? Or does Mir get the shot? Screw it, I say let Hendo give it a whirl.


Here's some crazy talk for you: FEDOR! :happy03:

.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Not like its surprising, again just another fighter proving what some of us already know.
> 
> As ive said in the past 80% of fighters use peds, but I'm sure some moron will attempt to flame and discredit that statement as they have in the past.


Well seing as 6 fighters were tested, and 1 out of 6 (17%) were caught, when they wern't expecting it. It sort of proves that its more likely that less than 80% take them surely.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If Brock hadn't retired and signed with WWE, he'd have gotten it. Wonder if he's kicking himself, lol.


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Not like its surprising, again just another fighter proving what some of us already know.
> 
> As ive said in the past 80% of fighters use peds, but I'm sure some moron will attempt to flame and discredit that statement as they have in the past.


Well, 5 out of 6 passed a random test weeks before the event. That equals 16.6 percent. I'm skeptical about your 80% claim.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

There was another UFC 146 tested fighter who stopped a cycle 10 days before the screening on 3/27. He ended up beating the test. - Brian ‏ @FrontRowBrian

My guess would be Bigfoot.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> If Brock hadn't retired and signed with WWE, he'd have gotten it. Wonder if he's kicking himself, lol.


How on earth would Brock have gotten the shot? He's looked like shit in his last 3 fights. Putting him in with one of the best strikers in the division would be very stupid and a waste of time.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> There was another UFC 146 tested fighter who stopped a cycle 10 days before the screening on 3/27. He ended up beating the test. - Brian ‏ @FrontRowBrian
> 
> My guess would be Bigfoot.


Could've been Nelson as well. He's known for roiding and he said he barely passed.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> How on earth would Brock have gotten the shot? He's looked like shit in his last 3 fights. Putting him in with one of the best strikers in the division would be very stupid and a waste of time.


He won against Carwin. Taking a beating in the first doesn't change that.

As to answer your hostile question, dude... it's Brock Lesnar. Toss in a little of Dana White's undying love and guaranteed PPV buys, and boom... title shot.

Though I was only being partially serious. Chill out, slick.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Was so pumped for this fight, but this is a great victory in the war against performance enhancers in MMA.

Mir is the only guy in the UFC right now who could feasibly jump into the title fight, and IMO the only guy outside the UFC is Cormier. I dont really care who gets it, I just dont want JDS to be sidelined because of this.

Panic not though, these things tend to be a lot of hot air at first. The B sample may produce different results, Dana may be able to work some magic, who knows. If Reem cant wriggle out, I hope he is punished and I hope JDS still fights.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Well this sucks

Reem needs to sort it out, he just ruined what was the biggest moment of his career. I thought JDS would win, but Reem still had a decent enough chance. Dana is fuming big time right now. Obviously it's not a surprise, but it's like what the security man used to say to us at secondary school, 'don't give a **** what you lot do, just don't get caught doing it'.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So - as you'd expect - Dana isn't all that happy:



> The Ultimate Fighting Championship heavyweight title match next month between champion Junior dos Santos and Alistair Overeem is in jeopardy after Overeem tested positive for elevated levels of testosterone.
> 
> A random drug test was conducted on March 27 in Las Vegas, when six fighters in the top-three bouts at UFC 146 were gathered for a press conference to promote the May 26 event. Overeem tested positive for increased testosterone levels. According to the Nevada State Athletic Commission’s Keith Kizer in a news release issued Wednesday, Overeem’s testosterone-to-epitestosterone levels were greater than 10-to-1.
> 
> ...


*Source: TheStarPheonix.com*

On Overeem's future in the UFC "It doesn't look good does it?"

Uh-oh Reem


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

jmacjer said:


> Well, 5 out of 6 passed a random test weeks before the event. That equals 16.6 percent. I'm skeptical about your 80% claim.


Don't know much about steroids but I would imagine it's more common in other promotions than the UFC, just due to the no BS attitude of it's owners. And I think the fighters that do it are probably using it more for rehabilitation purposes rather than performance enhancing.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

way to piss away a careeer, Reem.... pun intended.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well this blows....

bunch of wisenheimers over on wikipedia

* Heavyweight Championship bout: Brazil Junior dos Santos (c) vs. Tito Ortiz*
Heavyweight bout: United States Cain Velasquez vs. Frank Mir[1]
Heavyweight bout: United States Roy Nelson vs. Brazil Antonio Silva[1]
Heavyweight bout: Brazil Fabricio Werdum vs. United States Gabriel Gonzaga[1]
Heavyweight bout: New Zealand Mark Hunt vs. Netherlands Stefan Struve[1]

[edit] Preliminary card (FX)

Featherweight bout: Brazil Diego Brandao vs. Australia Brad Harber[1]
* Heavyweight bout: United States John Cena vs. Brazil Brock Lesnar[1]*
Middleweight bout: United States Jason Miller vs. United States C.B. Dollaway[1]


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well Well Well.

It was obvious to many no matter how many people tried to defend him. 

He knew he was bound to get a random test and he STILL couldn't go without using something.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder what Meathead is up to. Maybe he could fight Nelson, which would allow Bigfoot to fight Cain, setting up Mir vs. JDS. I know people have mentioned Carwin, but is he not still on the shelf from surgeries? 

Oy, what a mess.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

God vindication feels and tastes sweet. How anyone could look at that mesomorph frog man and not see that he was roiding is beyond me, so all I can say is.... *Bout Time.*


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

a late April fools joke ?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sure someone will give this it's own thread, but you heard it here first. *Dana speaks*.





> The Ultimate Fighting Championship heavyweight title match next month between champion Junior dos Santos and Alistair Overeem is in jeopardy after Overeem tested positive for elevated levels of testosterone.
> 
> A random drug test was conducted on March 27 in Las Vegas, when six fighters in the top-three bouts at UFC 146 were gathered for a press conference to promote the May 26 event. Overeem tested positive for increased testosterone levels. According to the Nevada State Athletic Commission’s Keith Kizer in a news release issued Wednesday, Overeem’s testosterone-to-epitestosterone levels were greater than 10-to-1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Apparently levels of 10:1 can be normal in some individuals. Reem might have a case for himself after all.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I wonder what Meathead is up to. Maybe he could fight Nelson, which would allow Bigfoot to fight Cain, setting up Mir vs. JDS.


I could see that working. Mitrione vs Nelson could be fun, and Mir IS the only logical choice at this point. Gives JDS a chance to avenge Big Nog too so could make a nice little story heading into the fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The only logical thing in my eyes is move Mir up (lucky mir) and take Cain off the card. They already have Barboza/Dunham on the prelims that should have been a main card fight anyway.

Take Cain off of that one and switch him out for Russow. 

I'd take a Werdum/Cain matchup at 147.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I'm sure someone will give this it's own thread, but you heard it here first. Dana speaks.


I think you meant to say "You heard it first on the previous page when Budhi posted it 

I finally beat someone to something


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

BJ will step up


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Basically depending on who they can get time to shuffle

Junior Dos Santos vs Frank Mir
Cain Velasquez vs Big Foot Silva
Roy Nelson vs Mark Hunt
Gabriel Gonzaga vs Stefan Struve
Shane Del Rosario vs *Matt Mitrione*

Junior Dos Santos vs Frank Mir
Cain Velasquez vs Big Foot Silva
Roy Nelson vs *Shane Carwin*
Mark Hunt vs Stefan Struve
Shane Del Rosario vs Gabriel Gonzaga 

Junior Dos Santos vs Frank Mir
Cain Velasquez vs Big Foot Silva
Roy Nelson vs Mark Hunt
Stefan Struve vs *Tim Sylvia *
Shane Del Rosario vs Gabriel Gonzaga 

Junior Dos Santos vs Frank Mir
Cain Velasquez vs Big Foot Silva
Roy Nelson vs Mark Hunt
Stefan Struve vs Shane Del Rosario
Gabriel Gonzaga vs *Cheick Kongo*


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't understand why people think they would change every single HW fight?

They aren't going to shuffle everyone around if 1 guy can't go. That makes no sense to make that many changes.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Just go ahead and make the fight of the century.










It's time for Karma to sh*t on Rashad again anyway...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

AmdM said:


> Damm, what an excellent fight thrown down the drain...
> 
> What is the T/E ratio?


Wonder if he can appeal this. They should just move the card to Holland or Japan where it's a lot more lax. 

Honestly I don't think at the HW level that testosterone is going to make a difference.

Question...why did he fail now other than the surprising testing. He's fought here on numerous occasions already; Brett Rogers, Werdum, Brock, etc.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

They should just throw Cormier in there and unify the belts. Would be just as good a fight as Overeem/JDS IMO.

Nvm, about the belt. But a fight with Cormier would still be awesome.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't understand why people think they would change every single HW fight?
> 
> They aren't going to shuffle everyone around if 1 guy can't go. That makes no sense to make that many changes.


Well Mir is the only man worthy of a title shot, and frankly Nelson/Silva is a bit a miss match Nelson is 1-3 Silva is 3-1.

You can bring in guys at the level of the smaller guys, it's the top of the division they have issues with.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> They should just throw Cormier in there and unify the belts. Would be just as good a fight as Overeem/JDS IMO.


So what belt does Corimer own? :confused05:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So what belt does Corimer own? :confused05:


Lol, ignore that. I thought the Grand Prix was for the HW belt. I'd still like to see them fight though.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> They should just throw Cormier in there and unify the belts. Would be just as good a fight as Overeem/JDS IMO.


Except they would need Josh for that


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Cromier would be good..but he isn't exactly well known. Would be hard to promote him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Well Mir is the only man worthy of a title shot, and frankly Nelson/Silva is a bit a miss match Nelson is 1-3 Silva is 3-1.
> 
> You can bring in guys at the level of the smaller guys, it's the top of the division they have issues with.


I just don't see why they would change everyone's opponent because 1 guy goes out? Why screw everyone up like that? Just move Mir up and take Cain off. Or Mmove Cain/Mir to main event and take JDS off. I like the first option because there is no reason to leave teh title in limbo for months.

It just makes no sense to change everyone opponent.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Everyone with a twitter account tweet Mark Hunt vs JDS to Dana.

Mark ******* Hunt.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Everyone with a twitter account tweet Mark Hunt vs JDS to Dana.
> 
> Mark ******* Hunt.


Roooooooooflz!  and the NEW HW CHAMPION...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Betcha Dana makes lemonade with this.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Everyone with a twitter account tweet Mark Hunt vs JDS to Dana.
> 
> Mark ******* Hunt.


If the card was in Japan they would DEFINITELY do that.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Roooooooooflz! and the NEW HW CHAMPION...


At first I was joking, but now, I'm actually serious lol.

Hunt is on a three fight winning streak and this is a GREEAAAATTTT stylistic match up.

Hunt via KTFO!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Everyone with a twitter account tweet Mark Hunt vs JDS to Dana.
> 
> Mark ******* Hunt.


Why?

Seriously, why would I want to see a guy who was knocked out by a middleweight fight the best boxer at Heavyweight?

Explain that one to me.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I was thinking mark hunt too. You can't say it wouldnt be interesting for the first 2-3 rounds.. One thing i have learned lately is... DONT COUNT OUT MARK MOTHA****** HUNT


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Why?
> 
> Seriously, why would I want to see a guy who was knocked out by a middleweight fight the best boxer at Heavyweight?
> 
> Explain that one to me.





















That's why you son of a bitch.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Why?
> 
> Seriously, why would I want to see a guy who was knocked out by a middleweight fight the best boxer at Heavyweight?
> 
> Explain that one to me.



Are you kidding? Manhoef would knock anyone out if he connected cleanly. But yea, let's just completely disregard Mark Hunt's stand up ability because he got KO'd by an insanely powerful man.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> That's why you son of a bitch.


Yeah, those aren't four ounce gloves either.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah, those aren't four ounce gloves either.


Don't ever disrespect Mark Hunt.

It's just an uncool thing to do. The man is a fighting legend.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't believe this is necessary in here - but please stop bickering about Mark Hunt's chin in the thread about Overeem's failed drugtest - it's leading you nowhere good gentlemen


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> Can't believe this is necessary in here - but please stop talking about Mark Hunt's chin in the thread about Overeem's failed drugtest - it's leading you nowhere good gentlemen


We're talking about Mark Hunt as a replacement, it's absolutely relevant to the discussion.

Besides, Mark Hunts chin should be encouraged discussion in any thread, any time!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Don't ever disrespect Mark Hunt.
> 
> It's just an uncool thing to do. The man is a fighting legend.


When did I ever disrespect him? All I did was state facts.

He got knocked out by a middleweight, that's a fact.
He didn't get hit with four ounce gloves in that gif you posted, that's a fact.

Wins over Chris Tuchscherer, Ben Rothwell(who is basically Roy Nelson without a gut), and Chieck Kongo is not worthy of a title shot.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

To be fair, it wouldn't be impossible for Mark. Look at the alarmingly calm ease in the way he knocked out Kongo. Didn't break a sweat and he has the power to do that to just about anyone..plus he IS on a winning streak...not saying it's going to happen or that it should..but it could be interesting..


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

MaleHairdresser said:


> We're talking about Mark Hunt as a replacement, it's absolutely relevant to the discussion.
> 
> Besides, Mark Hunts chin should be encouraged discussion in any thread, any time!


Hence my edited post which states that you should stop bickering about Mark Hunt.

Turning a reasonable discussion into an argument with petty insults being thrown back and forth will bring noting good with it - So I decided to intervene before infractions became a necessesity.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> When did I ever disrespect him? All I did was state facts.
> 
> He got knocked out by a middleweight, that's a fact.
> He didn't get hit with four ounce gloves in that gif you posted, that's a fact.
> ...


You stated one fact and then ignored the rest of Hunts legendary accomplishments. Hunt is a former world K-1 HW champion and has knocked out some of the most feared strikers on the planet.

Hunt is also renown for his granite chin, regardless of getting KO'd by Manhouef. Fun fact for you:

Melvin Manhouef:

24 wins
23 KO's

Melvin has the ability to KO any living creature on planet earth, don't try and use that as some way to gauge Hunts epic chin.

He's taken two flush LHW head kicks via Mirko Crocop. No man can survive a flush Mirko crocop head kick, let alone two.

He's beaten a prime Wanderlei Silva in MMA and a prime Mirko Crocop in MMA. He's currently on a three fight winning streak and has just brutally knocked out one of the hardest guys to finish in the division (Cheick Kongo).

Hunt vs JDS is a mouth watering stylistic match up, two natural born strikers with some of the best hands in the division.

Book it Dana.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone that thought Reem grew that big naturally has a screw loose. No surprises here, they finally do some random testing and what do you know.

That doesn't take away how painful this is. I was pumped for this fight, two juggernaut strikers about to toe off....F.u.c.k.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah, those aren't four ounce gloves either.


But it is a 30 lbs leg.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rumours flying about that Mir is gonna step up and fight JDS. Dunno who will fill in and fight Cain... A certain Mr Emilianenko could make a great phone call to the UFC right now


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

edlavis88 said:


> Rumours flying about that Mir is gonna step up and fight JDS. Dunno who will fill in and fight Cain... A certain Mr Emilianenko could make a great phone call to the UFC right now


IMO, Mir is the obvious choice, he's on a roll, former champ and it's an interesting, if not intriguing matchup.

Mir's standup has gotten better and better and his BJJ is as good as any.

Werdum was probably too much of a longshot

I didn't see Cain getting a rematch either

who was left on top of the chain? Most other potential contenders lost their last fights


Too bad for Overeem, I was looking forward to this matchup, but what you gonna do?

at least the system worked this time and overall, I'm glad it did. I don't like being played


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

for f*ck sakes reem. My Fellow dutchmen failed me...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Is it confirmed that others have passed their drug tests?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Is it confirmed that others have passed their drug tests?


Yup - Mr. Kizer confirmed it... A bunch of the articles about Overeem's positive test on the usual MMA websites also states that the other five tested negative - So no worries there 

As for Mir stepping up, he has a bit of an advantage in this switch.

JDS was preparing for someone who was (more than likely) going to stand with him - Mir probably won't be looking to do the same.

Mir on the other hand was preparing for a wrestler/striker who uses his wrestling mostly to keep the fight standing so he can trade punches.

I like this matchup


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

When Jones beats Rashad i think he should step up and fight JDS, and i would still pick him to win. I know for a fact Jones would be game but i doubt the UFC would be.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Rumours flying about that Mir is gonna step up and fight JDS. Dunno who will fill in and fight Cain... A certain Mr Emilianenko could make a great phone call to the UFC right now


I don't see why Cain has to stay on the card. They have Barboza/Dunham that should have been a main card fight anyway. 

Mir can bump up and Cain can find a new opponent soon.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't forget that Nog is JDS's mentor. Wouldn't surprise me if he's asking for Mir right now.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope it's Mir. There's just something about the way he gets knocked out that's really enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Mir should step up to fight JDS

Bigfoot should step up to fight Cain

god knows who should fight Nelson though.


If only strikeforce was competent and they had already done Barnett vs Cormier.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> Mir should step up to fight JDS
> 
> Bigfoot should step up to fight Cain
> 
> ...



Someone suggested Meathead.

I think that's a great fight that Matt wins.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Guy Incognito said:


> Mir should step up to fight JDS
> 
> Bigfoot should step up to fight Cain
> 
> ...


It's not SF's fault Cormier broke his hand.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh shit, thats right he did too.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Zombie walk Timmy to the rescue!?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

edlavis88 said:


> Zombie walk Timmy to the rescue!?


Honestly, there's a better chance of Fedor joining the UFC than Tim Sylvia.

Fedor atleast has something to offer, Tim Sylvia is the perfect representation of a guy who the sport passed by. He simply isn't cut out for the top tier of MMA in 2012.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

So dissappointed! This was actually the fight i was looking to most out of any


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

> "I would be excited if given the opportunity to compete for the UFC's heavyweight title at UFC 146 if the reports released earlier today regarding Alistair Overeem failing his 'A' sample drug test are true," Mir is quoted as saying in the statement.


http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/4/4...xcited-to-replace-alistair-overeem-in-ufc-146


MUR stepping up!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I am certain I have posted in a discussion before that there was no way he wasn't using PED's, so this really doesn't come as a shocker. That being said I was really psyched for this fight because there were quite a few people again not giving JDS the credit he deserves. Now it looks like JDS won't get a chance to shut those critics. If there is a fill in Mir does make the most sense.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dana's response...



> "I am beyond pissed about this. I'm so (expletive) mad right now I can't even begin ...
> 
> "The worst part is that he sat in front of us and lied to us (referring to a meeting in the UFC's offices meeting with White and CEO Lorenzo Fertitta, where Overeem insisted he was clean and would pass all drug tests). How (expletive) stupid do you have to be? Seriously dumb. Anybody who's using (performance-enhancing drugs) right now is an absolute (expletive) moron..
> 
> ...


Ouch for Reel.he could be 1 and done in UFC


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

.... Dammit Overeem.. why do you... UGH... I don't even have words. I'm just upset...


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

Can't really say im surprised...I guess he didn't have time to ditch the test to take care of his sick mom. So happy he finally got caught but bummed out JDS didn't get the chance to destroy him first.


----------



## meelad92 (Aug 29, 2009)

WOOOW.. my most anticipated fight, gone


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Honestly, is anyone really surprised?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I could care less about the hind sight "I told you so's" This freaking sucks. It was going to be one of the biggest cards of the past couple years.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Wow. So stupid.
> 
> 
> JDS would have blitzed him anyway.


Guess the bets off. I want to cry right now.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

If only Overeem would have pissed hot before the Lesnar fight Brock could have been a two time champ and retired on top. Unlikely, I know but a man can dream.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> If only Overeem would have pissed hot before the Lesnar fight Brock could have been a two time champ and retired on top. Unlikely, I know but a man can dream.


yes!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wonder if hes doing TRT.


----------



## hermano.toscano (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone surprised?

Look at this:
http://www.mmaconvert.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/alistair_overeem_timeline.jpg


There is no surprise in this test, its just a proof.
Congratulations, UFC!


JDS vs Werdum 2 ????
or
JDS vs Velasquez 2 / Werdum vs Frank Mir????


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I am so happy now that they did this surprise test. Hopefully they do more tests like this and don't have a pattern to throw off these would be cheaters. 

As much as I am gutted this fight isn't happening anymore, I am estatic they caught him.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Overeem.. Jesus.. Come on man.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Shocking!:confused02:

A man who as an adult fought at 205lbs. A few years later he has to cut weight to make the 265lb limit.

I am aware most professional athletes are using anabolic steroids. It absolutely foolish to believe otherwise. What I do expect is for those professional athletes is to have their levels in-check come testing time. That is the only unprofessional act in my opinion, since I expect fighters to be on them in the first place.

I don't care what the fighters do, I just want to watch entertaining fights. And I was excited to watch Overeem vs JDS. For that, and that alone, I am disappointed.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

At this day and age no one should be failing drug test anymore. Just get a prescription for TRT and be done with it. 

Even if you come back higher than normal you can blame the doctor and the government.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Overeem needs to forge a TRT prescription/doctor recommendation


----------



## hermano.toscano (Mar 30, 2012)

Overeem Evolution with no drug test:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

The TRT excuse wont help him here. He had a heightened Epitestosterone level which doesn't happen when you undergo TRT therapy.

He was most likely juicing and trying to hide it. Shame on you Reem.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

It's already been said in this thread but anyone surprised by Overeem testing positive hasn't been paying attention to his massive size change. This is not surprising in the least bit but sucks this fight won't happen as it would have been a great one to see.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

From the 2012 prediction contest: 

1) Jon Jones will make his debut at HW and win in 2012.
2) Jose Aldo will defeat Frankie Edgar in 2012 for the FW title.
*3)Alistair Overeem will be suspended for steroid use in 2012.*
4) Dan Henderson will lose in a LHW title fight to Jon Jones and after he will retire in 2012.
5) Carlos Condit will have to defend his interim title and will lose it before November. Therefore his bout to unfiy the belts with GSP will not happen in 2012.


I told you so!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Ryan1522 said:


> From the 2012 prediction contest:
> 
> 1) Jon Jones will make his debut at HW and win in 2012.
> 2) Jose Aldo will defeat Frankie Edgar in 2012 for the FW title.
> ...


Lol, I thought those were supposed to be vague. You might as well have predicted the sun would come up tomorrow.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The sad part is he knew he would be tested a few times....and still had to use illegal things. Shows you how much he relies on them.

His whole career at HW is a myth. Not like he has any good wins at HW anyway.

Overeem deserves this for cheating all his opponents for all these years and straight up lying about it with a straight face. 

The dude left the country after being ordered to take a test last time he fought....and people still wanted to defend him. It was painfully obvious, I just thought he would have been smarter this go around.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The sad part is he knew he would be tested a few times....and still had to use illegal things. Shows you how much he relies on them.
> 
> His whole career at HW is a myth. Not like he has any good wins at HW anyway.
> 
> ...


His career at HW is based on getting KO'd viciously at LHW. His brand of "horsemeat" can only do so much in the end though.. I fully expected JDS to tap his chin and him to crumble


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> His career at HW is based on getting KO'd viciously at LHW. His brand of "horsemeat" can only do so much in the end though.. I fully expected JDS to tap his chin and him to crumble


Yea, I expected JDS to beat him by being quicker and more athletic.

Would have been an interesting fight in the fact they are both strikers. 

If the UFC releases him he will have no where to really go unless K-1 resurrects into something. Pretty funny that the 2 HWs that were propped up by fans as being the best (Reem and Fedor) had their chance to prove it and both failed and now look stupid.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

This just killed the pulse of that which was my interest in the heavyweight division. I'd like to see Mir get the shot in his place at least.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Damn it! Stupid ass Reem! The most anticipated HW fight of the year now scratched. I am surprised but I should have seen this coming. Why would he blow the biggest chance of his life? Only thing that comes to mind is that he doesn't want to get an embarrassing KO handed to him via the vicious boxing hands of JDS. I'm sure Dana is pissed. I hope Kizer fines and suspends the crap out of Reem and makes him EARN a title shot...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Two fights in the UFC, two controversies with drug tests. I would be much more shocked if he was some how innocent. I wonder though does it change anyone's opinion on Lesnar's career as a whole?


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Normally, I would not want to see a guy get cut after his first offense but considering that this was a huge title fight and the fact that his entire HW career is a sham, it would not bother me one bit.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Two fights in the UFC, two controversies with drug tests. I would be much more shocked if he was some how innocent. I wonder though does it change anyone's opinion on Lesnar's career as a whole?


Well technically Lesnars last fight should be a NC seeing as Overeem had to get tested twice after it due to the mix up before the fight. This was the first test after the Lesnar fight so yea...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Two fights in the UFC, two controversies with drug tests. I would be much more shocked if he was some how innocent. I wonder though does it change anyone's opinion on Lesnar's career as a whole?


...Lesnar is now back with the WWE. His debut was Monday night...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fieos said:


> This just killed the pulse of that which was my interest in the heavyweight division. I'd like to see Mir get the shot in his place at least.


Not for me.

It kills a good matchup, but with the thought of Corimer and Barnett coming over still makes it the best the division has ever been. JDS, Cain, Mir, Werdum, Corimer, Barnett, Roy, Bigfoot, Struve, Hunt, Nog, Russow...

The only thing that worries me is what if Corimer beats Barnett and either him or Cain win that title soon. Cain and Corimer probably won't fight eachother and they are both at the top of the division.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Sterl said:


> Apparently levels of 10:1 can be normal in some individuals. Reem might have a case for himself after all.


This is not true at all... Normal is 1:1, elevated is up to 4:1, 6:1 is extremely elevated. 10:1 is not natural in any case. I would love to see any proof you have that 10:1 can be normal??



No_Mercy said:


> Wonder if he can appeal this. They should just move the card to Holland or Japan where it's a lot more lax.
> 
> Honestly I don't think at the HW level that testosterone is going to make a difference.
> 
> Question...why did he fail now other than the surprising testing. He's fought here on numerous occasions already; Brett Rogers, Werdum, Brock, etc.


What is he going to apeal? That he tested hot?

Well, he was a small 205lb fighter and in short order a giant 265lb fighter. Testosterone plays A HUGE part in that.

He never got caught before because he was cycling. By the time of the fight, the drugs and elevated levels of T where out of his body. This test came months before the fight.



MikeHawk said:


> The TRT excuse wont help him here. He had a heightened Epitestosterone level which doesn't happen when you undergo TRT therapy. He was most likely juicing and trying to hide it. Shame on you Reem.


He did NOT have a heightened Epitestosterone level. He had an elevated T:E ratio, and it was his T that was high in the test. There are no PEDs that increase E.



BrutalKO said:


> I hope Kizer fines and suspends the crap out of Reem and makes him EARN a title shot...


Kizer, and the NSAC have no ground to fine nor suspend him. At the time of the test he was not a licensed fighter in Nevada. All they can do is deny him licence in the future, which is highly likely!



NotDylan said:


> Normally, I would not want to see a guy get cut after his first offense but considering that this was a huge title fight and the fact that his entire HW career is a sham, it would not bother me one bit.


I wouldn't call it his first offense. He left the country in an obvious attempt to avoid drug testing, and it worked for the time being. He was granted a conditional license. Its not like there is not a track record of shadiness here.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

This really sucks, I was always giving Overeem the benefit of the doubt but I guess he really is a juicer. 

Is it clear that he was on some sort of steroid or could this have been caused by using a test boosting supplement such as testfx or test freak?


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Dan Henderson vs Junoir Dos Santos ?:thumb02: or the UFC better go grab Fedor quick.... Man this sucks, I was looking forward to seeing The Reem square off with Dos Santos and Velasquez take on Mir then the winners meet each other now thats ruined chances our both those fights aren't happening now.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rebonecrusher said:


> Dan Henderson vs Junoir Dos Santos ?:thumb02: or the UFC better go grab Fedor quick.... Man this sucks, I was looking forward to seeing The Reem square off with Dos Santos and Velasquez take on Mir then the winners meet each other now thats ruined chances our both those fights aren't happening now.


JDS/Mir

Cain/Werdum for the next shot. Unless they give Corimer/Barnett winner the next shot. Not sure how SF is working that.

It isn't the same. But those are both real interesting matchups and top level HWs.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Mir or Hunt...just because!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

very sad about this

only good thing is watching mir get beaten up by dos santos

damn damn damn


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Never gave much of a shit about Fedor, but it wouldn't be a bad idea to promote Mir and throw Emelianenko in against Cain. Providing his management team actually play fair


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not so much surprised as I am pissed at overeem for getting caught 

I really wanted to see that fight : /


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, the most surprising thing to me is how hard they really are cracking down on PED use. I dont know if it was the UFC or the NSAC that ordered the test (it might have been mentioned in the article, I skimmed it) but they really are commited to keeping the UFC clean of PED's. I really figured they were just going to give it lip service like the NFL and MLB, but they are seriously doing about as good of a job as they can to keep the fighters honest. That is awesome in my book.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see Mir become a 3 time champ...its gonna happen. 4th round submission or choke out.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> The TRT excuse wont help him here. He had a heightened Epitestosterone level which doesn't happen when you undergo TRT therapy.
> 
> He was most likely juicing and trying to hide it. Shame on you Reem.


Happened to Nate and Chael.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Overeem failed a drug-test? The hell you say.

Well it saves him from being manhandled by JDS, but I did look forward to it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I...what?

I mean, I realize this could be a possibility but, SO disappointing...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

As bad as this is, it's great news for natural athletes in the UFC. Time to get the druggies out of the sport.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

dam this is dissapointing - the guy that retires brock from MMA was on roids.

really pissed off.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope its a rumor made by some trolls and reem will be on the ufc 146 card.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I bet you that a lot more UFC fighters use steroids, they just haven't gotten caught yet. They might not use them to get bigger, but to aid rehabilitations.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It was so obviously gonna happen one day to Reem, I just laughed my head off as he'd gotten away with it, or did it far less in Strikeforce probably. Then you get to the big leagues and you can't control the amount of testosterone in your body?!!! He should've done everything in his power to keep it in the acceptable limits and monitored it closely.

Lesson learned I guess Overeem, pity Dana probably won't have you back to redeem yourself!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Gutted isn't the word.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is just disappointing. I've been defending the guy for the better part of the last two years. Now I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

rabakill said:


> wow, I'm impressed by the NSAC and the UFC on this one. Overeem is a huge draw and he was in a giant fight, this whole random drug test was clearly set up to catch Overeem after he left the country last time. No more excuses Overeem, good work UFC for not tipping him off about it. Who gets the shot now? Cain?



I don't think the UFC has anything to do with it (I hope they don't), I think it is all NSAC. I'm glad they did it but I'm not so much impressed by the NSAC as I am lolling at Overeem's stupidity. You skipped out on a drug test, you have to know they are going to essentially view that as a positive test and be gunning for you annnnnnd you fail the very next test. Pretty damn stupid of Overeem not to see that coming.

I'd like to see the councils adopt the Olympic style testing not only for random OOC testing but where a missed test is considered the same as a fail.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm dumb... I backed up Overeem numerous times..


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

GarethUFC said:


> I just watched his Fight this weekend.. and im sure i was thinking what 99% of you guys were thinking... That guy is roided out of his Mind... He's Massive!.



i wrote this in 10-02-2010 05:47 PM These are my neg reps from that one post.

Alistair Overeem (Roids) 10-02-2010 05:47 PM I going to make you red - KillerShark 

Alistair Overeem (Roids) 10-06-2010 04:06 AM A mite is something that hangs off a chickens ass 

Alistair Overeem (Roids) 10-07-2010 05:05 PM you where green for 2 mins, could not have that


It seems i was right, the guy is 50 lbs over he weight he should be.. Shame as i was starting to actually doubt myself...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I was negged and called a racist because after Anthony Johnsons dismissal from the UFC I opined about the lose of another fighter of color.

Quinton Jackson
King Mo
Alistair Overeem

all gone or leaving in 90 days....


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

I think Overeem thought he was finish with the testing now in first round after he sendt test from Amsterdam and made to escape the states and avoided getting caught by a direct test!

Quite stupid if you ask me.I dont know what the hell he was thinking of in such an important fight like this,its beyond stupid.

Now he blew the biggest chance in his life and he couldnt have donne a worse mistake.If you wanna piss of UFC and Dana white most as possible.This is exa the perfect way to do it! Great job RoidReem

Ive always been a fan of yours but if you fuckup this then ive completly lost all respect for ya..get back to Japan and fight your nobodys and roid yourself much as you want


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

John8204 said:


> I was negged and called a racist because after Anthony Johnsons dismissal from the UFC I opined about the lose of another fighter of color.
> 
> Quinton Jackson
> King Mo
> ...


So thats why they call it ''Black Power'' 

Everyone is actually disapointed about this, Overroid could have been one of the biggest stars in the UFC, now hes lucky to have a job


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Was really excited for this fight... If they put Mir in he is definitely going to sleep.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! I can't believe all the times I've been negged for all the times I've called this obvious roidhead out. 

I bet a lot of you delusional overroid deniers feel real stupid right about now don't you? The worst part is how aggressively you guys pushed your views as gospel, I wouldn't care if it was just opinions.

IN YOUR FACE!

Next time believe your eyes and common sense instead of blind fanboyism in spite of mounting proof. 

Oh noooo, he just skipped the last test and gave his grandma's blood instead of his own urine because he .. uh.. was busy. For a whole month. 

Oh he only gained 60 freakin pounds of horse muscle in a year because ... uh .. he has great genetics. Yeah. Genetics that just kicked in after half a decade in MMA.

Delusion is a bitch when it gets torn down.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope the other UFC fighters are taking notice of what just happened to Overeem.

I would rather see Cain/JDS 2 rather than JDS/Mir. IMO Mir posses no threat, He has shitty TDs and JDS is head and shoulders a way better striker. It would be nother 1st round KO for the highlight reel.



Liddellianenko said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! I can't believe all the times I've been negged for all the times I've called this obvious roidhead out.
> 
> I bet a lot of you delusional overroid deniers feel real stupid right about now don't you? The worst part is how aggressively you guys pushed your views as gospel, I wouldn't care if it was just opinions.
> 
> ...


lol. Yes redemption is sweet. I always thought in my mind he was taking steroids. The UFC has to cut this guy dont they?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> lol. Yes redemption is sweet. I always thought in my mind he was taking steroids. The UFC has to cut this guy dont they?


Naah I think for the first strike they do a temporary suspension like Leben, Sherk, Sonnen, Sylvia etc. 

Only repeat offenders like Barnett get cut long term. 

Hopefully if overreem does come back it'll be under the same random testing scenario and we'll see how he does without his crutch. 

But we already know that part, his career before roids was a highlight reel of getting his ass handed to him by every top 20 he faced.

And yes, redemption is sweet . I'm sure there are a lot of others here like you and I who could see the obvious ... I'll just do the gloating on all their behalves since some of them may be too mature for that kind of thing .


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> Naah I think for the first strike they do a temporary suspension like Leben, Sherk, Sonnen, Sylvia etc.
> 
> Only repeat offenders like Barnett get cut long term.
> 
> ...


Was Marquardt a repeat offender. I always thought it was kind of cold the way they cut him for his first offense, but maybe it was'nt.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I doubt he'll be cut, either. Dana's pissed, and rightfully so, but there'll still be a market for Overeem, despite these results. Money triumphs over temporary anger, lol.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Was Marquardt a repeat offender. I always thought it was kind of cold the way they cut him for his first offense, but maybe it was'nt.


Yes Marquardt got busted twice. 

And to make it worse the second time he was headlining a card for the first time, which was pretty low on top levels as it is and basically fell over after he couldn't do it.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Dammit Overeem. I was really looking forward to his fight with Dos Santos. After he beat Brock Lesnar I conceded that he was in the top five. Not only do I take that back but he doesn't even belong in the top ten.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I doubt he'll be cut, either. Dana's pissed, and rightfully so, but there'll still be a market for Overeem, despite these results. Money triumphs over temporary anger, lol.





> Source: The Star Phoenix
> 
> As you can imagine, UFC president Dana White wasn't all too pleasant when asked about the recent failed drug test by Alistair Overeem. "The Reem" tested positive for elevated levels of testosterone during a surprise pre-fight test last week.
> "I am beyond pissed about this. I'm so (expletive) mad right now I can't even begin," said White, in an interview with The Star Phoenix. "How (expletive) stupid do you have to be? Seriously dumb.
> ...


http://www.fightline.com/fl/news/2012/0404/548056/dana-white/

lol. You called it. This is how pissed Dana is.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

After taking some time to think about this I have come to the following conclusion:

This card, like all cards, was going to get messed up somehow. I would much rather it be for something stupid like getting popped for roids BEFORE the fight than after, or even worse an injury 24 hours prior to the card.

Overeem got popped, a lot of us knew he was in trouble, it happened. It doesn't remove everything he has done, but it puts a nice layer of dirt on them. I have a feeling we will see him fight in the UFC again, he hasn't been cut and I doubt he will be.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

LizaG said:


> It was so obviously gonna happen one day to Reem, I just laughed my head off as he'd gotten away with it, or did it far less in Strikeforce probably. Then you get to the big leagues and you can't control the amount of testosterone in your body?!!! He should've done everything in his power to keep it in the acceptable limits and monitored it closely.
> 
> Lesson learned I guess Overeem, pity Dana probably won't have you back to redeem yourself!


I think you're missing the concept. If your testosterone levels are within limits the whole time then you're not getting any help from it to begin with. 

The whole concept of cycling steroids is to bump your hormone levels up when you're not being tested, use those elevated levels to put on muscle/cardio/healing/whatever, and then slowly drop them by the time fight/testing time comes around, having already gained the "benefits" of the steroid packed away in your body during the high phase.

If your levels never went above normal, you never gained anything "extra". 

That's why random testing is not something you can protect against. The best you can do to dodge a random test is try to switch your blood/piss using a prosthetic penis/hidden sample. In a true surprise test like this one though, Overeem probably wasn't packing that kind of thing. Next time he might be more ready.



HaVoK said:


> Shocking!:confused02:
> 
> A man who as an adult fought at 205lbs. A few years later he has to cut weight to make the 265lb limit.
> 
> ...


You don't get the concept of "surprise" testing do you? You can't get your levels down for a test that you don't know is coming.

Also MOST professional fighters don't use. That's just an excuse for roidheads and roid supporters. Obvious cheats do. Like Overeem. And Sherk. And Coleman. We've been saying it for years.

If most fighters are using it, how come no one else tested positive during a fully random test?? I just outlined above how hard it is to dodge one of those. Was everyone else told beforehand?

Steroids are illegal because they have horrible side effects over time. Just because you want entertainment doesn't justify turning an athlete into a suicidal gladiator.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

You blew it, you had it all and you blew it!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm pretty newb when it comes to drugs and PED's (I stay far away from the stuff). My question is this: Even if he cleans up and gets off the stuff, how much of a lasting advantage does using in the past give him? I mean, he unnaturally built the muscle but it's there now - if he stays on a high workout, high protein regimen will he be able to maintain his illegally grown mass? 

And how likely is it that he continues to cycle but just gets wiser about it? I suppose that question really goes for all the fighters who saw what happened.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yes Marquardt got busted twice.
> 
> And to make it worse the second time he was headlining a card for the first time, which was pretty low on top levels as it is and basically fell over after he couldn't do it.


I don't recall the other instance other than the one where he dropped to 170. What other time did he test positive?

Overeem left the country right before having to take a test. Then submitted a test like 2 weeks later...and it was the wrong test.

That to me is a failed test. SO to me he is on 2 failed tests. If you just leave the country before a test then you are basically saying you will piss hot. 

Reem has been roiding for years. Even if they bring him back he will be weaker and crappier all around without his magic horse meat.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Calibretto9 said:


> I'm pretty newb when it comes to drugs and PED's (I stay far away from the stuff). My question is this: Even if he cleans up and gets off the stuff, how much of a lasting advantage does using in the past give him? I mean, he unnaturally built the muscle but it's there now - if he stays on a high workout, high protein regimen will he be able to maintain his illegally grown mass?
> 
> And how likely is it that he continues to cycle but just gets wiser about it? I suppose that question really goes for all the fighters who saw what happened.


That's the thing about steroids, once (or if) he stops he's toast. At least for the next few years. His body's natural hormone manufacturing has been destroyed by pumping artificial levels. If he stops, his cardio is going to be shot, he'll go through depression, lose a lot of muscle, might develop Cushing's syndrome etc. It would take years for his body to get back to normal. 

So no, his past steroid use would generally count against him not for. He might be able to keep some of that muscle (most of it will go though), but it'd be rough going for a long time, and in the meantime everything else would be going haywire.

Of course if he didn't stop, he'd probably have a heart attack, liver disease, kidney disease, hypogonadism etc. eventually anyway. That's why steroids are a lose-lose proposition kids.

Basically what would happen to him is what I suspect happened to Filho and (don't hate me) Shogun when I think they went cold turkey on coming to stricter testing in the US from Japan. Their cardios died inexplicably, their bodies lost definition, and they went into depressive spins.



jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't recall the other instance other than the one where he dropped to 170. What other time did he test positive?


Once after the Ivan Salaverry fight at the UFC Fight Night in 2005, the second time before the Story fight.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> That's the thing about steroids, once (or if) he stops he's toast. At least for the next few years. His body's natural hormone manufacturing has been destroyed by pumping artificial levels. If he stops, his cardio is going to be shot, he'll go through depression, lose a lot of muscle, might develop Cushing's syndrome etc. It would take years for his body to get back to normal.
> 
> So no, his past steroid use would generally count against him not for. He might be able to keep some of that muscle, but it'd be rough going for a long time, and in the meantime everything else would be going haywire.
> 
> ...


very interesting, i didn't know most of what you mentioned. Either way, it seems he's fucked.

I can understand why fighters would want to take it. When you're at that high of a level of competition, some guys will do everything to get a little edge over the competition or to heal up faster and in their minds they probably don't even consider it cheating. Not that I'm approving it or support it, but I can understand it.

Thanks for the info, you seem very knowledgeable about it. +rep

PS: I've always liked shogun because of his style of fighting and the way hey moves, but what you said about him and losing cardio does make sense. I hope he eventually works his way out of it.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> That's the thing about steroids, once (or if) he stops he's toast. At least for the next few years. His body's natural hormone manufacturing has been destroyed by pumping artificial levels. If he stops, his cardio is going to be shot, he'll go through depression, lose a lot of muscle, might develop Cushing's syndrome etc. It would take years for his body to get back to normal.
> 
> So no, his past steroid use would generally count against him not for. He might be able to keep some of that muscle (most of it will go though), but it'd be rough going for a long time, and in the meantime everything else would be going haywire.
> 
> ...


You speak it as its absolute fact, its not. Your body's natural hormone level is only suppressed for certain types of steroids. Some such as Deca, completely shut you down. Others such as Primobolan, Dbol, Anavar, etc have barely any impact on your body's natural system. There are various drugs after a cycle that rebound your body's system in a matter of weeks. Yes it is completely possible to ruin your system, but that is where the Use vs Abuse argument comes into play. Running a cycle a few times a years for some people is simple use, for others it may be abuse. There are some who cycle for 10 weeks there are others who try to cycle for 26 weeks. We are incapable of knowing just how much these guys do so we are not able to say if hes ruined his body or not. 

Also, diet is still the most important thing for results. Many juicers can keep the majority of their nonfreak gains after cycling if they stay committed on their diet.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> You speak it as its absolute fact, its not. Your body's natural hormone level is only suppressed for certain types of steroids. Some such as Deca, completely shut you down. Others such as Primobolan, Dbol, Anavar, etc have barely any impact on your body's natural system. There are various drugs after a cycle that rebound your body's system in a matter of weeks. Yes it is completely possible to ruin your system, but that is where the Use vs Abuse argument comes into play. Running a cycle a few times a years for some people is simple use, for others it may be abuse. There are some who cycle for 10 weeks there are others who try to cycle for 26 weeks. We are incapable of knowing just how much these guys do so we are not able to say if hes ruined his body or not.
> 
> Also, diet is still the most important thing for results. Many juicers can keep the majority of their nonfreak gains after cycling if they stay committed on their diet.


No anabolic steroid is harmless. There's better people than internet bodybuilders and back alley peddlers doing research into this stuff and marking stuff off as OTC, prescription, emergency etc. 

If it was harmless, it would be a legal supplement. Peoples' desires to take the shortcuts in life and get ripped quick aren't gonna change the facts.

In fact, the very nature of the thing makes it impossible to be harmless. These are chemicals made by your body as regulator switches. They're not some magic nutrition your body needs from outside, there's a reason it's maintaining those switches at certain levels and that's because it doesn't want to overload. Like putting 10000 Volts onto a 240V motor. 

People think they're being very clever by putting in more of this switch ... the body isn't stupid, it could've made up a bucket full of that stuff if it wanted, it doesn't need it. They're not very resource intensive chemicals for the body to make you know. 

You put in extra, well the body just lowers it's own production, because it doesn't want to kill it's heart and organs that are not capable of functioning at those levels. ANY steroid has that basic principle, because you're dealing with the same mechanism here.

What the body does need is nutrition, things it can't make on it's own. But no, that's too slow, and we can't be bothered to take the long, hard, painful and consistent route.

Sure, you could do just a little bit of steroids, and it might not mess you up. Actually it would, but just by the amount you're putting in. Small amount, small messups, perhaps not even noticable, but then the gains are small too. 

But slowly, those small amounts would have less and less effect, as your body gets used to it and compensates. Then you just need a little bit more. Surely if it's been fine so far, just a smidge more couldn't hurt? 

Whoops that little extra smidge is causing just a little problem with the cardio, or the skin, or the recovery. Well, no problem! Just take this OTHER one to compensate for the side-effects. Just a smidge of course.... whoops...

And before you know it, you've got a gas pump pumping you full of synthetic horse testosterone and whale piss.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> That's the thing about steroids, once (or if) he stops he's toast. At least for the next few years. His body's natural hormone manufacturing has been destroyed by pumping artificial levels. If he stops, his cardio is going to be shot, he'll go through depression, lose a lot of muscle, might develop Cushing's syndrome etc. It would take years for his body to get back to normal.
> 
> So no, his past steroid use would generally count against him not for. He might be able to keep some of that muscle (most of it will go though), but it'd be rough going for a long time, and in the meantime everything else would be going haywire.
> 
> ...


Whatever he took must have had the opposite effet then what was intended because that fight absolutely sucked.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

> 4. A strikeforce transplant HW will fight and win title in 2012, *other than Overeem.*


This is one of my predictions from the 2012 predictions thread so, one step closer.

Pissed about the fight though, was really looking forward to it.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm dead serious. Hendo is your man Dana. Let Hendo fight for the HW belt.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

yea i want to see Hendo as well.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Whatever he took must have had the opposite effet then what was intended because that fight absolutely sucked.


Sorry I meant the Story fight but yeah the Salaverry fight sucked.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Not surprised, as I was another one of those people who always knew he was juicing. I've always found it hard to believe there were so many who disagreed with that view.

Sucks for the card tho - was looking forward to it...


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Woodenhead said:


> Not surprised, as I was another one of those people who always knew he was juicing. I've always found it hard to believe there were so many who disagreed with that view.
> 
> Sucks for the card tho - was looking forward to it...


It sucks big time man.This was one of my dream matchups Now we will wind up seeing Frank Mir getting Koed in 30 seconds.To damn easy for JDS! Not much to be excited for here


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Man this SUCKS to bad. Guess his ratio was more than double the legal limit. Fcuk, Uber really just ruined my week with this. *sigh


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Just to kick a dead horse - Sonnen actually got caught with a higher T/E ratio than Overeem did 



> File this under “HOLY F*CKING SH*T.”
> 
> Nevada State Athletic Commission executive director Keith Kizer has confirmed to CagePotato.com that Alistair Overeem‘s testosterone/epitestosterone ratio registered at 14:1 in his recent failed drug test. Assuming you’re not an expert endocrinologist, we’ll let MMAFighting.com put that number into perspective:
> 
> ...


*Source: CagePotato.com*

Not defending the guy by any means - just posted this so people can see the exact ratios


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

All that tells me is that Overeem won't be canned, though at least Sonnen blew it AFTER the big pay day for DW and the UFC, lol. 

I think it's going to be hilarious when Overeem is forced to get off of the juice.

*Before*










*After*


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I find it hilarious that a Sonnen fan actually mocks Overeem.....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

hellholming said:


> I find it hilarious that a Sonnen fan actually mocks Overeem.....


A lighthearted jab is hardly 'mocking'. I fully expect and encourage the UFC to afford Overeem the same second chance that it did Sonnen and many other fighters who got popped for using banned substances. I've said as much in this very thread. 

Lighten up.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Reem vs Jones will be a good fight when Overeem deflates. Haha


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

hellholming said:


> I find it hilarious that a Sonnen fan actually mocks Overeem.....


In all fairness Sonnen did not go from stickboy to the incredible hulk.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> Reem vs Jones will be a good fight when Overeem deflates. Haha


lol, was just thinking does this mean he goes back to 205?


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> All that tells me is that Overeem won't be canned, though at least Sonnen blew it AFTER the big pay day for DW and the UFC, lol.
> 
> I think it's going to be hilarious when Overeem is forced to get off of the juice.
> 
> ...


:thumb03::thumb03::thumb03:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> In all fairness Sonnen did not go from stickboy to the incredible hulk.


He pretty much did. Dude's massive now. He's bigger than he was when he was fighting at 205.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> He pretty much did. Dude's massive now. He's bigger than he was when he was fighting at 205.


Hes bigger than he was when he fought at 205, but he fights at 185. :confused02:

And its not the same as Overeem. People were speculating about his steroid use for years. 

No one said anything about Sonnen and it was a shock to many when the info surfaced.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> A lighthearted jab is hardly 'mocking'. I fully expect and encourage the UFC to afford Overeem the same second chance that it did Sonnen and many other fighters who got popped for using banned substances. I've said as much in this very thread.
> 
> Lighten up.


fair enough, and will do.... *cracks open a beer* :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

You guys are too funny. I love how some of you guys just can't help patting yourselves on the back for guessing he might get caught or that he is a user. Later on I will predict that Chael Sonnen is a liar and will be caught lying at some point.

For the most part I think we all knew deep down that Overeem had a little help here. It isn't going to change the way I think about him because I was already quite sure it wasn't just horse meat.

What I do disagree with, however, is this notion that he is suddenly going to deflate or go back to 205. Hilarious. Overeem and his team weren't lying when they said he was a huge 205er. It is true that he could never weight train at all back then because building muscle would put him at too high of a weight. Overeem didn't need steroids to get his weight up to a HW range; he needed them to do it so fast and with such spectacular results. 

Also what makes you think he is going to suddenly stop using altogether?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> All that tells me is that Overeem won't be canned, though at least Sonnen blew it AFTER the big pay day for DW and the UFC, lol.


Overeen tested high two months before the fight,
Sonnen tested higher on fight night or a day before.

Overeem wouldn't have that kind of ratio on fight night.
Sonnen had it higher and still managed to lose.

Sorry for playing the captain obvious part,
but it's too obvious to be ignored
and too much of a difference in those two situations for them to be comparable.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Hes bigger than he was when he fought at 205, but he fights at 185. :confused02:
> 
> And its not the same as Overeem. People were speculating about his steroid use for years.
> 
> No one said anything about Sonnen and it was a shock to many when the info surfaced.


Face it. Sonnen is a cheating, lying, dirty republican who would get his assed kicked in a 3rd fight with Paulo Filho.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Face it. Sonnen is a cheating, lying, dirty republican who would get his assed kicked in a 3rd fight with Paulo Filho.


 
Wait......Chael is a Republican?? :confused02:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Wait......Chael is a Republican?? :confused02:


Damn - that's worse than juicing. haha


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I can see him getting canned for this... it is somewhat his second offense! The first one, he skipped out of a test by leaving the country. Sure he didnt test positive when he finally got tested, but in the WADA's eyes, and the eyes of many, that is just as good as a positive test.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I think people are jumping into easy conclusions.

The facts right now, are that he isn't licensed to fight so he can't be punished. If he get a prescription for that shit, such as Sonnen, Hendo or Page have, he will be within the right to ask for a license.
So, this is just a matter of finding the right doctor...
one whose pockets are in need of some green! :thumb02:


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

This is so disappointing, I was really looking forward to this fight! Can't say I ever thought Overeem was clean though. Frank Mir vs JDS is quite a interesting fight, but Mir will likely be on the receiving end of a beating.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

AmdM said:


> I think people are jumping into easy conclusions.
> 
> The facts right now, are that he isn't licensed to fight so he can't be punished. If he get a prescription for that shit, such as Sonnen, Hendo or Page have, he will be within the right to ask for a license.
> So, this is just a matter of finding the right doctor...
> one whose pockets are in need of some green! :thumb02:


Well this is not all true. The NSAC can not punish him with fines and suspensions, they can however deny him a licence, and the UFC could easily cut or fine him. 

He did not apply for a TUE, so even if he had a TRT prescription, it is irrelevant!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

AmdM said:


> I think people are jumping into easy conclusions.
> 
> The facts right now, are that he isn't licensed to fight so he can't be punished. If he get a prescription for that shit, such as Sonnen, Hendo or Page have, he will be within the right to ask for a license.
> So, this is just a matter of finding the right doctor...
> one whose pockets are in need of some green! :thumb02:


All 3 of those guys had TRT prescriptions and were open about it. Overeem completely lied and said he wasn't on anything. There's a big difference.

Plus, there's no way the UFC is letting him fight again whether or not he can get a license. He just fucked them over with this mess. Looks like it's back to Asia and Europe for the Reem.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Solution: Extend the cage 10' and throw the top 8 HWs in there to settle it Royal Rumble style.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

BOMDC said:


> Solution: Extend the cage 10' and throw the top 8 HWs in there to settle it Royal Rumble style.


When you throw them all in at the same time it's a Battle Royal, when you bring them in one at a time it's a Royal Rumble.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Overeen tested high two months before the fight,
> Sonnen tested higher on fight night or a day before.
> 
> Overeem wouldn't have that kind of ratio on fight night.
> ...


I'm not comparing anything. I simply said that if Chael wasn't canned, Overeem won't be. Would you not agree? 

There's really no need to attack every post that features the name 'Sonnen', my friend.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

But you were saying that "at least Sonnen blew it after the fight", like if it's better to have that kind of ratio while fighting than it is to fight with regular levels.

My point was/is, that at least Overeem plays fair at fight night,
so the away i see it, Overeem is the one on the "least worse" side of the story.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm not comparing anything. I simply said that if Chael wasn't canned, Overeem won't be. Would you not agree?
> 
> There's really no need to attack every post that features the name 'Sonnen', my friend.


Overeem is definitely getting canned. He straight up lied about juicing. Sonnen was open about it and had applied for the proper license. The situations are completely different.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Damn the fight I was most anticipating on the card 

I know it's innocent until proven guilty, but Overeem fan or not (I am a big supporter) I knew he was dabbling.

Only time will tell now on the reason(s) and fallout from all of this.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AmdM said:


> But you're saying that "at least Sonnen blew it after the fight", like if it's better to have that kind of ratio while fighting than it is to fight with regular levels.


No, I was saying 'At least Sonnen blew it after the fight' in the sense that at least Dana was able to get his money first. DW is so pissed off right now because Overeem has cost him a a huge main event and a mega payday. I guarantee you his reaction would have been different had Reem's test results come out after the PPV. Unless of course the title had changed hands. 

Claiming that I'm saying it's better to fight with elevated levels than regular levels = you reading in what simply isn't there.



MikeHawk said:


> Overeem is definitely getting canned. He straight up lied about juicing. Sonnen was open about it and had applied for the proper license. The situations are completely different.


I disagree. Vehemently. I guarantee you Overeem is given a second chance. There's still money to be made off of the man. He's a world renowned heavyweight who any other organization would still happily snatch up. Dana knows this. He's pissed, and rightfully so, but he won't fire the man.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

It isn't there, but it's a logical innuendo.
All cleared now that you explained it, i actually agree with you.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Overeem is definitely getting canned. He straight up lied about juicing. Sonnen was open about it and had applied for the proper license. The situations are completely different.


This isn't accurate actually. Keith Kizer denied he ever applied and Chael admitted that he may have been "inaccurate" when he said that he or his manager had been in contact with the commission about it. 

Sonnen straight up lied too.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> This isn't accurate actually. Keith Kizer denied he ever applied and Chael admitted that he may have been "inaccurate" when he said that he or his manager had been in contact with the commission about it.
> 
> Sonnen straight up lied too.


Then hats off to Sonnen for being a great liar and getting away with it. I guess that's one of the advantages of being a politician.



> I disagree. Vehemently. I guarantee you Overeem is given a second chance. There's still money to be made off of the man. He's a world renowned heavyweight who any other organization would still happily snatch up. Dana knows this. He's pissed, and rightfully so, but he won't fire the man.


Maybe if he got caught after the fight, like you said. But, he didn't and just lost the UFC a ton of money. It's not like a fight this big has ever been canceled because of steroids either (that I know of). Dana and the Athletics Commission most likely are going to make an example out of Overeem.

Also, Overeem is not a world renown HW. He's hardly known outside of the hardcore MMA community. You ask any casual fan who Overeem is and they'll look at you like your stupid.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Hes bigger than he was when he fought at 205, but he fights at 185. :confused02:
> 
> And its not the same as Overeem. People were speculating about his steroid use for years.
> 
> No one said anything about Sonnen and it was a shock to many when the info surfaced.


Yes, it's called a weight cut. Ever hear of it? There's a reason he had a terrible weight cut against Bisping.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im really hoping to see Overeem get another chance in the UFC (im willing to bet that he does), mainly because I would like to see if there is a noticable difference in the way his physique looks when coming into a fight without juicing. If you have ever known anyone that abused steroids and then stopped, there is ofter a visible difference in the way they look after a period of time. 

It should be interesting to see what the Reem looks like when he isnt juicing.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

> How the UFC decides to handle this whole Alistair Overeem situation could help determine the future of the company.
> 
> Before telling me that statement is a gross over-reaction, hear me out.
> 
> ...


 @EskonMMA

Well i just read this little article and i have to totally agree here. Ime a massive fan Of overeem and i was so excited to see him step over to the ufc, i was really looking forward to the Jds fight so this was killer news for everyone. The thing is, the ufc has to release overeem now, no 12 month suspensions and then hes back in, he has to go. The ufc has to move on from this situation with there heads high otherwise it brings the sport down. Overeem lied to the ufc and to Dana when asked about these rumours of steroids and now he has just messed up the biggest card of the year.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd honestly be fine with Overeem getting let go. You beat someone (Brock) in a PPV that 800K+ bought, then you're going to (continue?) juicing and lie about it? What a complete moron.

I thought this was one of the best main/co main combos in history and he messed it up. It will still be a decent PPV, but one of those "what could have been" PPVs.


----------



## b45her (May 28, 2007)

fighters should get freindly with protour cyclists if they want to use PED's .

they are the grand masters at using just enough to keep them under the allowed limits .


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

what's shocking to me is that Overeem actually took the test. Why not just say no and quit instead and save the embarrassment to everyone?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

b45her said:


> fighters should get freindly with protour cyclists if they want to use PED's .
> 
> they are the grand masters at using just enough to keep them under the allowed limits .


Truth


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

rabakill said:


> what's shocking to me is that Overeem actually took the test. Why not just say no and quit instead and save the embarrassment to everyone?


Refusing to take a drug test and quitting ahead of the biggest fight of your life for the UFC World Title would only confirm the fact he took something and didn't want everyone to find out.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

this is one of the biggest disappointments if not the biggest that I've felt as a UFC fan. I was so excited to see him fight again against JDS, or anyone really. Ohwell.

It's weird that they can test him but they can't penalize him for failing the test. I bet his lawyers are scrambling for a way around this. 

I just wanna see him fight. If he's such a bad man drop the PEDs and lose the 30 odd pounds from ped use and continue to fight at heavyweight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Refusing to take a drug test and quitting ahead of the biggest fight of your life for the UFC World Title would only confirm the fact he took something and didn't want everyone to find out.


how is that different than getting tested and letting everyone know he used something?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> how is that different than getting tested and letting everyone know he used something?


Its like refusing the breathalyzer at a DUI Stop. It doesnt get you off, just gets you in way more trouble. Hed likely never be licensed again in the US.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

rabakill said:


> how is that different than getting tested and letting everyone know he used something?


It's not.

If you flat out refuse to take a drug test that automatically raises red flags, if you're clean you have no reason to say no to a drug test and considering speculation was always there when it came to Overeem he would basically be admitting he's on something.

He was screwed either way, but he may have avoided this whole situation if he had used better sense and not taken PEDS when he knew he was going to be tested twice randomly within a certain period of time.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

tight said:


> It's weird that they can test him but they can't penalize him for failing the test. I bet his lawyers are scrambling for a way around this.


They were allowed to test him based on the agreement for his provisional license he received to fight Brock. 

Currently he is not a licensed fighter in the state of Nevada so there is absolutely no punishment that can be handed out, however, they can deny him a license for how ever long they want.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Refusing to take a drug test and quitting ahead of the biggest fight of your life for the UFC World Title would only confirm the fact he took something and didn't want everyone to find out.


Ask Manny Pacquiao, LOL. I agree with you in all seriousness. It would have been twice as bad had he refused because like the old saying goes, if you are clean you have nothing to worry about (in regards to taking a test).

Overeem comes off as a nice guy to me, but this is still pretty darn poor. I think Mir or Cain should come in as good as Overeem is the UFC can not overlook this repeat offense.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's not.
> 
> If you flat out refuse to take a drug test that automatically raises red flags, if you're clean you have no reason to say no to a drug test and considering speculation was always there when it came to Overeem he would basically be admitting he's on something.
> 
> He was screwed either way, but he may have avoided this whole situation if he had used better sense and not taken PEDS when he knew he was going to be tested twice randomly within a certain period of time.


Seriously...I always thought Reem was a smart dude, the way he carried himself, the way he spoke, everything about him told me he knew what he was doing. This was just a ridiculously stupid career move for him, he knew he was going to be subject to random drug testing, he should have been even more cautious. 

I am more surprised he got caught that he was using them, he was given every out here...this couldn't have come at a worse point in his life either, beats brock, is about to fight for the title and become the dream, k1, sf and ufc champion...

He could try and pull off the vitor belfort excuse, that is like his best option, doctor administered steroids to help him recover from an injury quicker, bout it.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

So what happens now? Is he officially off the card?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

HadouKEN said:


> So what happens now? Is he officially off the card?


He has to go to the hearing on April 24th, Nick Diaz is also supposed to go too.

Overeem likely won't get out of this because of the whole fiasco that happened before the Lesnar fight, I'd be very surprised if he got a license.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

One more post to say, I am dissapoint..


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd be irritated if Velasquez took his place. These instant rematches are getting annoying. I know most are justified, but it would be nice to see different faces get a chance.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> I'd be irritated if Velasquez took his place. These instant rematches are getting annoying. I know most are justified, but it would be nice to see different faces get a chance.


Agreed. Would be dumb. I don't think Cain really wants to rush into that right now. I think he wants to improve and be focused on that fight.

The guys Mir has beat haven't been great, but he makes more sense than Cain. And really I don't mind that matchup. JDS can get revenge for Nog and Mir, while he probably can't get JDS down, if they do go there he can end in in seconds. Mir seems excited for the chance so why not. 

I can't wait until Corimer and Barnett come over. The division will be fine then.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Not even a little bit surprised. I remember the threads before that went back and forth for 20+ pages. People posting before and after pics of the reem saying it's not natural. Than defenders somehow justifying it as being natural.

Oh well. No time to gloat. We lost out on a great fight. There's no one to blame for this but Reem himself.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MOTHERF! I haven't gotten a chance to talk about the subject yet. Anyway, i can't wait til' 24th and the hearing, just to hear what he has to say for himself. 

Admitting this is his biggest fight, knowing his getting tested randomly, being in the spotlight, making literally millions of dollars, ruining his image and doing his best to get out of the big picture of MMA possibly forever. Why the hell risk all that?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like he may not be out after all.



> Zitat von @FrontRowBrian
> UFC has not guaranteed title fight to Frank Mir. Their goal is still JDS Overeem and will wait til 4/24 but b sample rarely beats a sample





> Zitat von @FrontRowBrian
> --BREAKING-- Frank Mir's camp believes he will fight Junior dos Santos on 5/26 for the UFC title and is preparing as such.
> 
> To answer questions... Yes. Mir's camp believes he will fight JDS on 5/26 despite Dana White's claim the Mir Cain fight is still in tact.
> ...


I can't imagine why on earth the UFC would still try to do this fight when they won't know anything until the 24th and I'm even more baffled Mir is gonna start training for dos Santos when nothing's been announced.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Mir is the next logical choice. Not a stretch to start training immediately considering he'll know for sure in 2 weeks.

Dana would have to be an idiot to believe that Overeem will get a license. Dana has absolutely zero pull with nsac... and nsac isn't happy with Overeem at the moment.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Not even a little bit surprised. I remember the threads before that went back and forth for 20+ pages. People posting before and after pics of the reem saying it's not natural. Than defenders somehow justifying it as being natural.
> 
> Oh well. No time to gloat. We lost out on a great fight. There's no one to blame for this but Reem himself.


I was one of those defenders. Not because I really believed he wasnt juicing (he sure as hell looked like he was), but im a big fan of the whole innocent until proven guilty thing. Im an optimist, what can I say?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I was one of those defenders. Not because I really believed he wasnt juicing (he sure as hell looked like he was), but im a big fan of the whole innocent until proven guilty thing. Im an optimist, what can I say?


I can respect that. But there were LOTS of people saying it looked natural.

I tend to call a spade a spade the majority of times. There's certain people you can just look at and know they probably cycled at least once in their lives.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I can respect that. But there were LOTS of people saying it looked natural.
> 
> I tend to call a spade a spade the majority of times. There's certain people you can just look at and know they probably cycled at least once in their lives.


Anyone who really thought that the gains he made were natural were either very delusional or in complete denial, but you cant string someone up based upon speculation. Unfortunately, it was only a matter of time before the dude got popped once he started to fight consistently in the states. The set of pictures that have frequently been used to show his growth over time werent the most damning thing in my mind, it was the huge difference in the way he looked and fought when he was in K1 and winning the GP, compared to how he looked and fought in Strikeforce (the difference in the way he looked was quite noticable).


----------

